# الحقوووووووووووو...الاستعمال المفرط للمحمول يؤدى الى الصمم المبكر



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

حذر استاذ السمعيات بجامعة القاهرة من كثرة اقتراب اجهزة الهاتف المحمول من الاذنين لتاثير الموجات الكهروماغناطيسية عليها وعلى المخ مشيرا الى ان خلايا الاذن وخاصة الوسطى لاتتجدد الامر الذى يؤدى الى الطرش المبكر بعد تقدم العمر​

ونصح الدكتور محمود شاهين الذى استضافه برنامج صباح الخير يا مصر بألا يزيد زمن المكالمة عن دقيقتين فى كل مرة وعلى فترات متباعدة.​

وقال ان على كل شخص المحافظة على معدل العمر الافتراضى لهذه الخلايا لتلازمه حاسة السمع طوال حياته ولايحرم منها مبكرا​

واكد ان المصابين بمشاكل فى الكليتين عادة يصابوا بضعف سمعى بسبب تشابه خلايا الكليتين مع خلايا الاذنين تشابه كبير واكد ان الانفلونزا تصيب الاذن الوسطى بسبب اتصالها بالانف اما الاذن الخارجية والتى يشتكى البعض من التهابات فيها اوضح انها تنتج عادة عن كثرة الاحتكاك بها سواء بالغسل او التنظيف​ 
واضاف ان على العاملين فى مراكز الاتصال الخاصة والعامة والذين يستخدمون السماعات بشكل مستمر نزع السماعات لمدة ربع ساعة كل ساعة عمل لاراحة الاذنين وعدم تعرضهما لضعف مستمر فى القدرة على السمع​ 
كما حذر الشباب الذين يحرصون على حضور حفلات الديسكو او حفلات الافراح او الرحلات الاقتراب من سماعات الدى جى واكد ان بعض الاشخاص يصابوا بعد الجلوس القريب من هذه السماعات بالصمم المفاجئ او المؤقت والبعض يصاب بتدهور مستمر فى القدرة على السمع بعد حضور حفلة واحدة منها​ 
واشار ان الحماية السمعية للاذنين تطبق فى عدد من المصانع التى تتعرض فيها اذن العاملين الى اصوات مستمرة وضوضاء كبيرة وتعتمد الحماية على استخدام صمامات مركبة من طبقة من القطن تليها طبقة من الاسفنج فوقها السماعات العادية لحماية الاذن الوسطى من الذبذبات المدمرة​ 
واوضح استاذ السمعيات ان تعرض الانسان للصوت القوى يؤدى لافراز هرمون الادرينالين والذى يؤدى لتقلص فى عضلات الاذن الوسطى بشكل تلقائى لاغلاق الفتحات المؤدية لها لحمايتها ومع تكرار التعرض تضعف هذه الحركة التلقائية​ 
وعن شكوى البعض من الطنين المستمر اشار الى اهمية معرفة اسباب هذا الطنين والتى يمكن ان يتسبب فيها التهاب فى احد الفكين وخاصة مفصل الفك او ضرس العقل وقال انه اذا ثبت ان الطنين بسبب اصابة فى الاذن الداخلية فيتم العلاج عن طريق استخدام سماعة لعلاج ضعف السمع المؤدى لذلك اواستخدام جهاز يقوم بشوشرة مضادة للطنين لايقافه​ 
​وحول الاطفال الذين يعانون من البكاء بعد اليقظة ويضعون اصابعهم على احدى الاذنين اكد ان على الام التوجه السريع لطبيب الاذن لاحتمال اصابة الصغير بارتشاح عام فى الطبلة يجب ان يعالج مبكرا (وجود ماء على الطبلة )
منقول​


----------



## vetaa (8 أبريل 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااربنا كل دة !!!!!!!!!!
دة انا اوقات بس مش كتير بقعد بالساعه
دلوقتى اوفر مكلمات وصحتى ههههه
وحكايه الصوت العالى كويس لانى مش بحبه اصلا

الله يطمنك يا اوختى
نقضيها ف تليفون البيت بقى 
اصلا البنات لازم تررغى ههههههه
*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااربنا كل دة !!!!!!!!!!*
> *دة انا اوقات بس مش كتير بقعد بالساعه*
> *دلوقتى اوفر مكلمات وصحتى ههههه*
> *وحكايه الصوت العالى كويس لانى مش بحبه اصلا*
> ...


*صح صدقينى ساعات بنعد بالساعة نرغى *
*عملوا انظمة رخيصة يا اوختى عشان نضر احنا فى الاخر *
*اهئ اهئ:190vu::190vu:*​


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*اانا كنت عارف بس هنعمل ايه هنبطل نتصل ونستقبل

انا ودنى اليمين ابتدت تتبعنى منه

شكرا على الموضوع
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *اانا كنت عارف بس هنعمل ايه هنبطل نتصل ونستقبل*​
> 
> *انا ودنى اليمين ابتدت تتبعنى منه*​
> *شكرا على الموضوع*​


*يا خبر يا مارسلينو بجد موضوع يضايقك جداااا*
*مهو الكل كدا صدقنى هنعمل اية بس *
*بس اهو ناخد بالنا بقدر الامكان ونقلل الموبايل *
*ميرسى مارو نورتنى *​


----------



## twety (8 أبريل 2011)

*بيقول دقيقتين بس اومال لو ساعتين
يبقى كده اللى يرحمك يا ودانى
هههههههههه

متجبليش حاجه تانى فى الودان اليومين دول
ميرسى ياعمرى 
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 أبريل 2011)

*واللى بيرغى فى الفون بالساعات يجيلوه اية بقاااااااا
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

twety قال:


> *بيقول دقيقتين بس اومال لو ساعتين*
> *يبقى كده اللى يرحمك يا ودانى*
> *هههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*اة صدقينى يا توتا انا زعلت جدا جدااااااااااااااا*
*خدى بالك بقى نحاول بقدر الامكان نخفف *
*وخدى بالك وجود الموبايل جمب منك وانتى نايمة برضو غلط جدااااااا*
*ميرسى يا توتا على مرورك *
*نورتينى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *واللى بيرغى فى الفون بالساعات يجيلوه اية بقاااااااا​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


*ما الكل كدا صدقينى *
*شكل ودننا هتنفجر قريب صدقينى *
*خدى بالك بقى يا قمر *
*ميرسى حبيبتى نورتينى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2011)

*يا خبررررررر
كل ده من الموبايل
كويس بقى انى مش بحبه اساسا
ميرررسى يا قمرررر ع الموضوع المهم
وتستحقى منى تقيييييييم*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه احلي تقييم للموضوع المهم اوي

وانا كده يبقي عليه العوض في وداني هههههههههه

تسلمي حبيبتي​


----------



## خواطر (8 أبريل 2011)

معلومات جميلة ومفيدة

أنا دائما بسمع بصوت عالي فلازم اخفف

شكرا عالموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (8 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع مهم ومفيد جدااا
شكراا . الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (8 أبريل 2011)

ساعه ايه دانتو غلابة تلات ساعات يعمل ايه


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *واللى بيرغى فى الفون بالساعات يجيلوه اية بقاااااااا​*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


_* كدا الواحد ضمن انه هيطرش قريب والحمد لله:smile01:smile01 *_
_*شكرى مانا على الخبر *_​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2011)

ياربي انا بسمع هايدا الكلام كثيرا ولكني لم اهتم
شكرا الك يا مانا
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
واحلي تقييم الك اختي العزيزة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*الودن التانية شغالة برضه هههههه*
*ميرسي يا قمر علي الخبر*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2011)

طبعاً يا مانا
عملوا تجربة وسابوا الموبايل مفتوح
ووضعوا جنبه بيضة فرخة بعد ساعة اتسلقت واصبحت جاهزة للأكل

انا لا استعمله ابداً


----------



## Rosetta (8 أبريل 2011)

*يا لهوي هو طلع صح الكلام ده !
انا احيانا بقعد احكي في التيليفون ساعة وشووووووي 
فرصة يعني نلحق حالنا بقى ونبطل رغي في التيليفون هههههههه 

مررررسي يا مانا للموضوع ​*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

*


Dona Nabil قال:



يا خبررررررر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Dona Nabil قال:


> *كل ده من الموبايل*
> *كويس بقى انى مش بحبه اساسا*
> *ميرررسى يا قمرررر ع الموضوع المهم*
> *وتستحقى منى تقيييييييم*



*يا بختك :t7: *
*دة رخم بجد دة سلقوا علية بيضتين مش يعمل كدا فينا *
*دا كدا وقليل علية *
*ميرسى يا غالية على تقييمك الجميل *
*ربنا يخليكى ليا *
*نورتينى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهوي هو طلع صح الكلام ده !​*
> *انا احيانا بقعد احكي في التيليفون ساعة وشووووووي *
> *فرصة يعني نلحق حالنا بقى ونبطل رغي في التيليفون هههههههه *​
> 
> *مررررسي يا مانا للموضوع *​


*ههههههه صدقينى على رايك نلحق حالنا *
*ميرسى يا جميلة على مرورك الجميل *
*نورتينى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه احلي تقييم للموضوع المهم اوي​
> 
> وانا كده يبقي عليه العوض في وداني هههههههههه​
> تسلمي حبيبتي​


_*هههههههههه اطمنى يا حبى مش لوحدك *_
_*ميرسى يا سكرة على تقييمك *_
_*نورتينى*_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

خواطر قال:


> معلومات جميلة ومفيدة
> 
> أنا دائما بسمع بصوت عالي فلازم اخفف
> 
> شكرا عالموضوع


*اة فعلا لازم تبعدى عن الاصوات العالية يا قمر *
*ميرسى على مرورك*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد جدااا​*
> 
> _*شكراا . الرب يباركك*_​


*ميرسى لحضرتك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> ساعه ايه دانتو غلابة تلات ساعات يعمل ايه


*ايون يا اوختى ما انا معاكى برضو *
*نقول الله يرحمك يا ودانى هههههههه*
*نورتينى يا بونبوناية *​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*كدا الواحد ضمن انه هيطرش قريب والحمد لله:smile01:smile01 *_
> 
> _*شكرى مانا على الخبر *_​


* كلنا صدقنى مش انت بس اطمن ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل *
*نورتنى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ياربي انا بسمع هايدا الكلام كثيرا ولكني لم اهتم
> شكرا الك يا مانا
> ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
> واحلي تقييم الك اختي العزيزة


*اه صدقنى وفعلا على كلام كليمو دة سلقوا علية بيضة قبل كدا *
*ميرسى جوجو على مرورك الجميل *
*نورتنى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الودن التانية شغالة برضه هههههه*
> 
> *ميرسي يا قمر علي الخبر*​


*هههههههههههه متعشميش قوى *
*ما المخ هو اللى بيتأثر وعن طريقة *
*بيوصل لجميع الحواس *
*ميرسى يا سكرة *
*نورتينى*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

كليمو قال:


> طبعاً يا مانا
> عملوا تجربة وسابوا الموبايل مفتوح
> ووضعوا جنبه بيضة فرخة بعد ساعة اتسلقت واصبحت جاهزة للأكل
> 
> انا لا استعمله ابداً


*لا استعملة ابدااااااا:dntknw:*
*بجد برافووووووووووووو*
*وفعلا انا قريت معلومة البيضة دى كمان *
*ربنا يستر علينا بقى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2011)

_نشكر يسوع مش بحبه ولا بحب اتكلم فى التليفون اساسا_
_لو مش علشان الشغل مكنتش جبته_
_شكراا مانا لموضوعك ودعوتك_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (8 أبريل 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _نشكر يسوع مش بحبه ولا بحب اتكلم فى التليفون اساسا_​
> _لو مش علشان الشغل مكنتش جبته_
> _شكراا مانا لموضوعك ودعوتك_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> ...


*بجد برافووووووووووو تونى انك مش بتستخدمة اساسا *
*ميرسى على مروك *
*نورتنى*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يستر شكلى بداءت فى الصمم  

من ساعةعروض الوقت المجانا 

شكرا يا قمر على الموضوع المهم ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أبريل 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> ربنا يستر شكلى بداءت فى الصمم ​
> 
> من ساعةعروض الوقت المجانا ​
> 
> شكرا يا قمر على الموضوع المهم ​


*ههههههه بعد الشر *
*وانا كمان صدقينى يا صوفيا الكل كدا*
*بس ربنا يستر *
*وخدى بالك يا قمر وقللى بقى شوية *
*نورتى الموضوع يا قمر*​


----------

